# -en (myöntäen, puheen ollen, etc.)



## Gavril

Päivää,

In a recent thread, a Finnish poster suggested that the word _jättäen_ shouldn’t be used in the context



> *jättäen* varaa sille mahdollisuudelle


 
He said that it would sound better to say



> *jos jättäsisi* varaa sille mahdollisuudelle


 
In general, is it correct to use the _–en _infinitive in this kind of context? For example, which of the following options (if either) would you recommend that I use?

_Näyttää siltä, että pankkiryöstäjä pääsi pakoon katon läpi, myöntäen / vaikka pitää myöntää mahdollisuuden, että hän kaivoi kuopan maahan._

_Lätkästä puheen ollen / Nyt kun otat lätkää puheeksi, katsoitko viime yön ottelun telkkarissa?_

_Vaihtaen puheenaihetta, / Vaihdetaanpa puheenaihetta: miten meni venemakta Keiteleellä?_


Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

In priciple, this verb form (I've forgotten the grammatical term) means the way of doing (how to do it) and generally it refers to the subject of the sentence. Unfortunately, lately there has been more and more abusing of this verb form, especially _koskien, liittyen, riippuen_ and some other ungrammatical phrases.

_Näyttää siltä, että pankkiryöstäjä pääsi pakoon katon läpi, myöntäen mahdollisuuden, että hän kaivoi kuopan maahan._ Jos sanotaan näin, se tarkoittaa, että pankkiryöstäjä itse myönsi mahdollisuuden.
_Poliisi arvelee, että pankkiryöstäjä pääsi pakoon katon läpi, myöntäen mahdollisuuden, että __tämä__ kaivoi kuopan maahan._ Nyt subjektiina on poliisi, joka myöntää mahdollisuuden.

_Puheen ollen _is an old-established phrase and thus acceptable. On the other hand, I was taught *never* to use _ollen_ because it can't express the way of doing. By the way: _Nyt kun otat lätkän puheeksi_...

_Vaihtaen puheenaihetta (kysyn): miten meni venema__tk__a Keiteleellä?_ In this case _vaihtaen_ is OK because it refers to the person who asks, although _kysyn_ may be dropped.


----------



## sakvaka

My old Finnish style guide (Kaarlo Nieminen, published in _Tietojen kirja_, 1949, WSOY) describes it as this:



> II infinitiivin instruktiivi osoittaa yleensä tapaa, jolla pääverbin tekeminen tapahtuu: «Tyttö kulki _hyräillen_.» «Mies istui laiturilla _odottaen_ laivan tuloa.» Välttämättömänä edellytyksenä tällaisen adverbiaalin käytölle on, että se samalla liittyy yhteisenä määräyksenä lauseen subjektiin.
> 
> [--]
> 
> Väärin on samaa nominaalimuotoa käytetty myös seuraavassa: «Näemme juhlallisen haikaran _seisten_ yhdellä jalalla ja _miettien_ maailman menoa.» Tällaisena lause oikeastaan merkitsee, että me itse seisomme yhdellä jalalla jne., sillä adverbiaali _seisten_ viittaa subjektiin. Olisi tietenkin sanottava: «Näemme juhlallisen haikaran _seisovan_» jne.



_(No underlinings in the original text.)_

The writer also advices never to write _johtuen_ and _koskien_, but rather _mikä johtuu _(or the postposition _johdosta_) and _joka koskee (pl. jotka koskevat)_. I guess the incorrect usage is due to Swedish influence: _beroende på_ and _angående_.

_Alkaen_ is also mentioned as an example of the incorrect usage of the II infinitive instructive. In the 1950s, it was forbidden to write _Tervetuloa sukujuhliini alkaen klo 13_ (should be: ..., _jotka alkavat_), but nowadays _alkaen_ is no longer interpreted as a verb form. It looks more like an adverb of time to a modern reader. Something can be happening _alkaen kello 9_, for example.


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

Who is thinking of a infinitive2 hearing tietenkin?

"<tieten>"     "tietää"  V INF2 ACT INS
(FINTWOL of the company lingsoft)

We all just hear the adverb...I guess

If someone want to ALL about it:
http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=515 *<-- 515 to 519*


----------

